# Just trying to do the right thing



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

somehow I never doubted you'd be doing everything right 

Wonderful pups with an awesome pedigree - congratulations!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"This is the first litter that I have bred and it has been very rewarding."

So excited for you. Congratulations on the litter. I have been following along as Claudia has posted pictures of her baby Belle. I am so glad that you have found it rewarding as it isn't an easy task. 

You need to post some pictures of your boy that you are keeping once things settle down.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

G, you've done such a great job! I can't wait to meet you Saturday and see Proof!! All of us are so excited about having him here and the kids love getting all the photos and updates of how he is doing. Also, you are just a great mentor in general, always giving me the push I need when I am feeling frustrated and want to give up  anyway, like I said, I can't wait to get my little boy! We've been planning this day for almost a year it seems. Thank you for everything!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

gdgli said:


> I thought I might say a little about my activities the last several weeks. I haven't posted too much but have been involved with a litter of pups. This is the first litter that I have bred and it has been very rewarding.
> 
> I was very fortunate in finding quite a nice stud dog, Smokingold Max Q Maverick, for Buffy. I am not hiding anything here, this is a breeding of field dogs. I want a pup. I hope to get the health and longevity that I bred for.
> 
> ...


You and I are on similar schedules. I too have been largely absent due to the time required to raise a litter of puppies. I am very fussy about where my pups go. I have two little girls still here that I will keep rather than putting them into a situation I find less than desirable for them. Setting up training for a couple all age dogs, a pup in FF and (2) 9 week old pups consumes a good part of the day.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> You and I are on similar schedules. I too have been largely absent due to the time required to raise a litter of puppies. I am very fussy about where my pups go. I have two little girls still here that I will keep rather than putting them into a situation I find less than desirable for them. Setting up training for a couple all age dogs, a pup in FF and (2) 9 week old pups consumes a good part of the day.


I am a half step away from keeping 2 pups myself. This goes against much wisdom, of course. I know if this is done, most would recommend keeping pups seperated.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> You and I are on similar schedules. I too have been largely absent due to the time required to raise a litter of puppies. I am very fussy about where my pups go. I have two little girls still here that I will keep rather than putting them into a situation I find less than desirable for them. Setting up training for a couple all age dogs, a pup in FF and (2) 9 week old pups consumes a good part of the day.


And, best of luck with your pups!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

George - you have done an awesome job with both Buffy and the pups. I have learned so much thru you and your experience! Cannot wait to see your notes. I still have to learn how to do that. Even though I know now by heart what to feed and what to do in each week of pregnancy, it will more than likely be harder to remember all three dogs in training. 

It is easy for me to say that it is better to keep two pups until a good suitable home arrives since I am not the one in that situation. Would I? Probably; especially after adopting Darcy and realizing that no matter how good a home a breeder thinks they have for a pup (in Darcy's case a vet) some just do not have enough experience with the retriever breeds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gdgli, feel free to share pictures of your litter if you like. 
We'd love to see them.......


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The puppies and puppy buyers are extremely lucky to have you as their breeder. The world needs more breeders who care as much as you do.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Proof and Tank ( I think) wrangling over a glove. Proof on the right.
















Proof
















and it is blurry but this is Proof with his pheasant wing running all around with G trying to snap a photo of the little booger!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millionsofpeaches, thank you for sharing pictures of these little ones, they're beautiful.
Great pictures!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucky pups that they have had you to watch over them & lucky homes they are going to.
Can't wait to watch them grow up. 
Let the games begin!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Smokingold Max Q Maverick is Gabby's half brother.  Just thought I would mention that. ;-)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Smokingold Max Q Maverick is Gabby's half brother.  Just thought I would mention that. ;-)


Thanks for the info! I need to keep an eye out for Gabby!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

holy cow Proof has some big shoes to fill!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Working with the puppies has become very interesting. I love having a real hands on approach to helping these pups develop.

Yesterday

1. Played with each pup with the TV on. TV didn't bother them at all.
2. More retrieving play with a rolled up white sock. They are getting into it more and more.
3. Chase!
4. Holding and petting complete with hugs and kisses. 
5. Investigating time for each one-explore the recyclable bag, sniff my shoes, run around the recliner, look at the couch and try to figure out "When I can jump up on it".

Got something special planned for today. Will let you know how it goes.

I like to think I am a tough guy (really, I am) but I am very sad about these pups leaving.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope you are having a great time! DH thinks I should spay Lucy. He's worried that if I ever breed her I would keep all the puppies! It would definitely be hard for me to keep only one puppy too.

There is one more person on this forum with an impending litter. Any chance you want to speak up and share some photos with us? We love puppy pictures!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATE

All pups are spoken for. I currently have 4 pups in the house. Today I started my conditioning to gunfire with the pups and it went quite well. I will start puppy "here" and puppy "sit". I am pretty excited about working with my PUPPY HEAD START PROGRAM.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I hope you are having a great time! DH thinks I should spay Lucy. He's worried that if I ever breed her I would keep all the puppies! It would definitely be hard for me to keep only one puppy too.
> 
> There is one more person on this forum with an impending litter. Any chance you want to speak up and share some photos with us? We love puppy pictures!


No puppies yet, a few more days! Lots of pictures will be coming. 
I hope they turn out as nice as George's litter.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

TrailDogs said:


> No puppies yet, a few more days! Lots of pictures will be coming.
> I hope they turn out as nice as George's litter.



I am absolutely SURE they will! Cannot wait! You guys stay safe. Another snow storm today thru Wednesday.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

TrailDogs said:


> No puppies yet, a few more days! Lots of pictures will be coming.
> I hope they turn out as nice as George's litter.


Yes, we want pictures.

I am sure that you will have a terrific litter.


----------

